# In closing to another season...



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I was wondering how this season stacked up not only for you but Ohio in general. I was also wondering if people knew of many tens or close to ten being caught. I know early this year there was one caught at aep but that's it.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

No where close for me this year. Largest was a 5-11 out of a farm pond. I didn't even have any more 5's this year. Lots of 2-4+ pounders. However, I did switch mainly to fly fishing this year, in smaller streams and rivers, and fishing for gills and crappies for fun.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nothing close to that out of the CJ area....This was probably my best year Bass Fishing as far as numbers go...After LOTP showed us "The Light", we killed night time Bass this summer! My Biggest was just over 5lbs for both LM and SM. The SM was from Alum.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Let me clarify as i was on my phone earlier trying to start this thread. I dont expect there to be a ton of reports on 10lb+ fish, i just wondered if there were more then the one that was caught early this year at AEP. This year for me was probably the best numbers wise with fish over 3lbs. It sucked though because for a long time i couldnt break the 4lb mark. I kept catching 3 after 3 but couldnt get one over 4. In the end i actually only caught 3 that were over 4 with the biggest this year being 6.1lbs. Im still throwing and have got 3 over 3 in the past week and a half but im hoping that magical 4+ can get on my line before ice.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Caught two over six this year but after those caught early spring I didn't even come close the rest of the year. Tomorrow will probably end up being the last day of the season and without the two over six I would have to say I'm quite disappointed with my results this year. I saw the one from AEP as well but that's the only one I heard about Luns.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Got the 8lbr. and 2 6lb. fish. Lots of 3-5lbrs. Was my best year ever for sure. Even got some decent fish down in Florida. The 8lb. mount is done and I should have it before I leave for Wisconsin


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Not my best year for a big one. Didn't break the 5 lb. mark. Great year for numbers and 3+ lb'ers. Definitely my best year for tournys. Finished in the money several times and took 2nd. in an open. My highest finish ever! Already looking forward to 2012!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

4 lb out of a small farm pond, everything else sorta small. Still fun. Anyone fly fish for bass??


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

tipul3 said:


> 4 lb out of a small farm pond, everything else sorta small. Still fun. Anyone fly fish for bass??


Got a lot of 2-3lb. fish and also got a 21incher. Didn't weigh that one but I'm guessing was close to 5. Was girthy. Clousers are really good along with Zonkers and poppers. I typically use my 8 weight Fly Rod for heavier baitfish patterns. The 21incher actually hit while I was fishing for Bluegill on a Elk-Hair Caddis. Its fun getting them on the Fly Rod for sure.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, the only time i target bass is early summer to late summer(sometimes ill fish river smallies later into the yr).
And the only place i target is In some ponds i fish. Usually im able to catch at least one 20" or better lm, but this yr my best lm was only 18". However on the smallies i didnt do bad. In one trip to st.clair i caught close to 20 biggest right at 19". And on the creeks around here i got into them pretty good with some decent fish caught! and most creek fish were on topwater wich will make it fun!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great spring, good early summer, good late summer, HORRIBLE FALL, I mainly fish erie and I think it has something to do with the algea....just sucked once that came in

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Worst in a decade at least. Broke my streak of 7 years catching an Ohio bass over 5lbs. Did get one at 4.5lbs and an 11lb walleye but bassin sucked.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

It ain't over yet Luns!!


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

This is my second year of the addiction, fished before in my younger days some but not like I do now. Lake and river conditions were'nt that great this year with all the rain, spring fishing on the ohio river was short lived. Caught my personal best this year in September, 7-6, had a 6 even during KY Lake trip this past fall, was in the money in two of the open tourneys I fished in. Overall a pretty good year. Spent a lot of hot days out there grinding away it, remember being on the river when it was 101F. Was able to talk myself into sissy fishing with a shakeyhead worm during the hot months with success and gained a lot of confidence in the swimbait technique. Hot, cold, blue bird skies, rain, tropical storm type winds, 65F-cloudy with 10-15mph west winds and floods it didn't matter I was out there. I have for sure 3 more days scheduled to cave some heads in later this week at KY lake, from there I would like to make a few more casts locally and to get some stabil in the tank. 

Most importantly my dad retired this past year and was able to spend a lot of time with him on the water this year. I still let him occasionally put it on me, his famous saying is when he sets the hook, looks at me and proceeds to ask me with a smile if I wanted to reel it in? And i'm 32.

Btw, know of a guy who caught one around 9lbs at AEP around the first of Nov casting a rapala minnow of some sorts from the bank.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

My bass fishing suffered a tad bit this year due to me pursuing crappies more than I ever have before with artificials. So far I've done pretty well on Largemouths with a few over 5,some 4's & 3's,and a whole bunch of 2's,1's and dinks. Still haven't caught a smallmouth over 18'' (a goal I had this year) but there's still time til the ice comes.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

All year I was thinking that I had lost it. My weight and numbers were way down. What working before did not work at all. Our bass club with 72 members just had our banquet. Our angler of the year was down 40% total from last year. Our stats were like that for everyone. Maybe not 40% for all but way down. The big bass of the year was only 5.34 lbs. My opinion for what its worth was the crazy weather year we had. The water was up and down more than usual. We had some sort or weather front moving through every day. We just did not have the stable time for the bass to settle in to a pattern. Or, maybe I just suck!!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Some call it cheating. I'm fishing Smallies in Wisconsin Thursday with Eric Haataja. I'll post some pics


----------

